# Brixton helicopter thread



## Wednesdayite (Sep 20, 2006)

Has anyone had their sleep disrupted by incessant police helicopters above Brixton?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 20, 2006)

My sleep is broken far more often by stolen cars, vans and mopeds being raced around on a circuit through my estate. I am very occasionally woken by helicopters. I'm woken by helicopters perhaps 4 or 5 times a year, and sometimes that will be the air ambulance but the nicked vehicles maybe 2 or 3 times a week. Sadly nicked vehicles and helicopters have never been heard together....


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Sep 20, 2006)

I actually like the sound of helicopters when I am trying to sleep. It's the same with rain and thunder.


----------



## newbie (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't often hear them after I've gone to sleep, IYSWIM- after about midnight.  Before that they're very regular and can be very irritating, 'specially in the summer when the windows are all open.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 20, 2006)

Helicopters used to be a far more regular feature over my estate about 3 or 4 years ago...what used to really do me in was powerful searchlights coming in through the bedroom window.....the little boy next door had a phobia of helicopters so I'd get his hysterical screaming and his poor mum trying to soothe him...I think he's grown out of his helicopter fear now....


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 20, 2006)

I get really annoyed by helicopters,  I don't think the balance between helicopter benefitting the police  vs noise nuisance is right?   

As for car alarms, don't get me started,  i was working from home yesterday, the alarms seemed to go on for ages.  I think they should be banned.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 20, 2006)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> As for car alarms, don't get me started.


Tell me about it 
There was one round here that went off with monotonous regularity at night...it was like a compendium of every car alarm sound ever invented....it was only when notes were left under the windscreen wipers by various tenants that it stopped (I know this because I left a note only to discover four other notes had got there before mine).


----------



## passenger (Sep 20, 2006)

i was told there looking for heat difference in the roof tops to detect 

weather people are growing stuff, in there atics, gardens etc ?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 20, 2006)

This myth has been disproved....there's a thread somewhere I think....anyway, cannabis farms are usually detected by the strong smell or the fire service when the roof catches fire.....


----------



## hendo (Sep 20, 2006)

It's no myth, inasmuch as an officer from NCIS once told me they have done helicopter sweeps in the past with heat sensitive cameras looking for farms in people's attics. I don't know if the Met's two choppers are set up to do it though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 21, 2006)

Well they have infra-red as standard I believe, because that's how they catch people hiding in bushes, wheelie bins etc.....I'm sure that someone (DB? Brian? agricola? PBP?) said it wasn't something they did.


----------



## detective-boy (Sep 21, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Well they have infra-red as standard I believe, because that's how they catch people hiding in bushes, wheelie bins etc.....I'm sure that someone (DB? Brian? agricola? PBP?) said it wasn't something they did.


I've never been aware of them doing it as a proactive operation.  Although there have been a number of instances where they _have_ noticed a particularly hot roof and it has turned out to be a factory, all the ones I have known (a colleague in the same office as me dealt with one) have been  found by chance whilst doing something else.

That said, there is no reason why they couldn't scan with the IR camera if they felt like it and pass the intelligence to other units to invetsigate further (a hot roof on it's own would not be sufficient for a search warrant).  I can't see them ever actually going up simply for that purpose though -  they always have a long list of jobs to do.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 16, 2006)

Well some sort of notice is being taken about Joe & Josephine Public's pissed-offness about too many helicopters

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/6053224.stm


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 16, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Well they have infra-red as standard I believe, because that's how they catch people hiding in bushes, wheelie bins etc.....I'm sure that someone (DB? Brian? agricola? PBP?) said it wasn't something they did.



As far as I remember, that was Eddie E.  Wasn't he a former head of the drugs squad, or something?  Certainly a retired copper with a fair old knowledge of drugs issues, anyway, and a really interesting poster.  Shame he doesn't post any more.

IIRC he said something about the usual way of growhouses being detected was either snow melting very quickly on the roofs, the smell, or the owners being indiscreet.  I'm sure he said that helicopters weren't used proactively, anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 5, 2008)

I think this has long been needed.

It's overhead at the moment but hopefully nobody's trying to sleep or still asleep unless they're hungover


----------



## Pip (Jul 5, 2008)

I can't hear it at the Brixton end of Herne Hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 5, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> I can't hear it at the Brixton end of Herne Hill




that's because it was over Brixton Hill and Brixton Road.  It's gone now


----------



## Pip (Jul 5, 2008)

this thread. 

Still nothing over the skies of Herne Hill. Further bulletins as events warrant.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 5, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> this thread.
> 
> Still nothing over the skies of Herne Hill. Further bulletins as events warrant.



yeah, but it'll mean the Brixton Chitter Chatter thread isn't full of "fucking helicopter keeping me awake again" posts


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 5, 2008)

Good point


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 5, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yeah, but it'll mean the Brixton Chitter Chatter thread isn't full of "fucking helicopter keeping me awake again" posts



Good call on starting this thread.

Always meant to say to you though that living right next door to a prison is the kind of place you'd expect to get more than usual heli traffic


----------



## T & P (Jul 5, 2008)

Problem solved


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, not for my estate...all that will do is about three copter crashes a week on the hapless residents beneath....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 5, 2008)

twisted said:


> Good call on starting this thread.
> 
> Always meant to say to you though that living right next door to a prison is the kind of place you'd expect to get more than usual heli traffic



It was your suggestion 

Actually, it's much quieter since they opened Belmarsh and moved all the IRA and other high cat prisoners there


----------



## Dan U (Jul 5, 2008)

Minnie i think you should put this on your Christmas list


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 5, 2008)

Dan U said:


> Minnie i think you should put this on your Christmas list



I was recently tempted to buy myself a remote control helicopter


----------



## Dan U (Jul 5, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was recently tempted to buy myself a remote control helicopter



paint 'POLICE' on it and then vent your anger by flying it in to walls.


----------



## hendo (Jul 6, 2008)

Do you get points on this thread for taking pictures of the helicopter? 
I can see a whole new hobby coming out of this.


----------



## T & P (Jul 7, 2008)

hendo said:


> Do you get points on this thread for taking pictures of the helicopter?
> I can see a whole new hobby coming out of this.


 Ohh, good idea. We can also note down the registration number(s) and see how many different ones are used over our heads.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2008)

hendo said:


> Do you get points on this thread for taking pictures of the helicopter?
> I can see a whole new hobby coming out of this.




1 point for news helicopter
2 points for police
3 points for air ambulance
4 points for chinook
500 points for stealth helicopter


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 7, 2008)

We have a hospital nearby, where they land the medivac helicopters, bringing in really hurt people from elsewhere in the province. 

It's a kid's hospital, so it usually means some really fucked up kid. There's usually two or three a day, at any time of the day or night. Last night, there was one about 3 am.

By the time they're near our house, they're about 100 feet up or less. 

It's not that big a deal.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 7, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 1 point for news helicopter
> 2 points for police
> 3 points for air ambulance
> 4 points for chinook
> 500 points for stealth helicopter




Can we have one of those posters with the different types on for recognition purposes?*

I'm also considering an urban fox thread.  I seem to be hearing them more and more often, screeching and wailing.


*I'm assuming there hasn't already been a pull-out in one of the Sunday papers.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 7, 2008)

I think that what is actually required is a dedicated fox-copter which will be used to gun down all foxes in Brixton. Especially the ones in my back garden, jumping on all the plants and chewing through electical cables. Or perhaps the police copter could do this in between hunting down criminals. It would be good practise for the marksmen, and an efficient use of resources.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Can we have one of those posters with the different types on for recognition purposes?*


 
Would you like a tropical island to go with it?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 7, 2008)

Perhaps there could also be a victim support unit attached to the fox-copter unit equipped with gardners and electricians to replant, _effectually_ fix any electric cables and spread tiger dung.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 7, 2008)

There are certainly a lot of victims in need of support.


----------



## detective-boy (Jul 7, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> I'm also considering an urban fox thread.  I seem to be hearing them more and more often, screeching and wailing.


That's the police that is!  They're using foxes now to gather intelligence.  They are equipped with miniature CCTV cameras and bluetooth devices capable of hacking into any laptop within 200m and downloading the entire harddrive as well as monitoring all your phone calls and e-mails.  This is true.

www.theregister.co.uk/sleepwalkingintoasurevillancesociety/nothingtofear.html

(It's not true actually - it's a pathetic attempt at satire.  Just thought I'd get in first though ...)


----------



## detective-boy (Jul 7, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Or perhaps the police copter could do this in between hunting down criminals. It would be good practise for the marksmen, and an efficient use of resources.


0800 555 111

Report Brazilian foxes with a penchant for electrical work ... 

Ditto ...


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 7, 2008)

detective-boy said:


> That's the police that is!  They're using foxes now to gather intelligence.  They are equipped with miniature CCTV cameras and bluetooth devices capable of hacking into any laptop within 200m and downloading the entire harddrive as well as monitoring all your phone calls and e-mails.  This is true.
> 
> www.theregister.co.uk/sleepwalkingintoasurevillancesociety/nothingtofear.html



*hastily clears cache on realising what drew them to my back garden at 2.30am today..  *


----------



## damnhippie (Jul 7, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 500 points for stealth helicopter


----------



## teuchter (Jul 7, 2008)

The ones in our back garden do have a penchant for electrical work. I don't know how one tells if they are brazilian though. Perhaps I will report them anyway.


detective-boy said:


> 0800 555 111
> 
> Report Brazilian foxes with a penchant for electrical work ...
> 
> Ditto ...


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 7, 2008)

teuchter said:


> The ones in our back garden do have a penchant for electrical work. I don't know how one tells if they are brazilian though. Perhaps I will report them anyway.




Are they wearing what appears to be an explosives-stuffed bomber jacket which, on closer inspection, turns out to be a denim jacket *sans* dynamite sticks and a wired alarm clock?  

Perhaps instead of cursing these immigrants to our urban idylls we should have them trained.  Hone their rough and ready electrical skills into something more constructive.    If you could also see your way to training a couple up to be plumbers and tilers I'd be much obliged.


----------



## detective-boy (Jul 7, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I don't know how one tells if they are brazilian though. Perhaps I will report them anyway.


As well as bulky coats, did they jump over the fence?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2008)

detective-boy said:


> As well as bulky coats, did they jump over the fence?




and are they Metro readers?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 7, 2008)

They always seem to be wearing fur coats and they have some kind of headgear consisting of two triangle things. They do seem to leave newspapers in the garden sometimes but i have not checked whether it's the metro. In any case they seem to have lost patience with the standard of journalism as they are invariably torn up angrily into little shreds. On one occasion one of them stole a shoe from the living room. I suppose they could have been intending to put a bomb in it.


----------



## detective-boy (Jul 7, 2008)

teuchter said:


> On one occasion one of them stole a shoe from the living room. I suppose they could have been intending to put a bomb in it.


Do they attend Brixton Mosque?  Could well be if they do ...


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 7, 2008)

teuchter said:


> They always seem to be wearing fur coats and they have some kind of headgear consisting of two triangle things. They do seem to leave newspapers in the garden sometimes but i have not checked whether it's the metro. In any case they seem to have lost patience with the standard of journalism as they are invariably torn up angrily into little shreds. On one occasion one of them stole a shoe from the living room. I suppose they could have been intending to put a bomb in it.




They sound more like Russian emigrés.  Better to freeze their assets as they are doubtless gained from money laundering.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2008)

How do I freeze their assets?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 9, 2008)

Tie a couple of bags of frozen peas round them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 13, 2008)

My head is banging already ....  and there's a helicopter over the park.  


Go away noisy helicopter!!!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, LQ just asked if there was anything on the Brixton forum about the helicopter.

No idea why, it's just circling seemingly aimlessly around.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 13, 2008)

It does seem aimless - it's really high up with no searchlights or anything.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 13, 2008)

What time was that stabbing by The Academy?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2008)

Has there been a stabbing by the Academy??


----------



## detective-boy (Jul 13, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> It does seem aimless - it's really high up with no searchlights or anything.


It only usually uses the searchlight if it's trying to give light to ground units in a search, or at a scene.  Where it used to use them all the time (searching for suspects) it frequently uses night vision now, which it could be using with absolutely no indication from the ground.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 13, 2008)

I guess that's some kind of blessing - I do remember one night being woken up by the searchlight coming through my bedroom window as the helicopter hovered overhead.. scared me witless!!


----------



## Ol Nick (Jul 13, 2008)

detective-boy said:


> It only usually uses the searchlight if it's trying to give light to ground units in a search, or at a scene.  Where it used to use them all the time (searching for suspects) it frequently uses night vision now, which it could be using with absolutely no indication from the ground.



Rather than using helicopters with night vision why can't they use some kind of tiny nano-robot connected to a half-human half-cyborg controller who can use some kind of future tech power to locate and subdue offenders without harming anyone or anything else?  Assuming this would be quieter of course. 

Because I hate the helicopter.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 13, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Has there been a stabbing by the Academy??




So someone said in another thread


----------



## detective-boy (Jul 13, 2008)

Ol Nick said:


> why can't they use some kind of tiny nano-robot connected to a half-human half-cyborg controller who can use some kind of future tech power to locate and subdue offenders without harming anyone or anything else?


They did try this ... but everyone said we were sleepwalking into a surveillance society / police state ...


----------



## ajdown (Jul 14, 2008)

Something's buzzing round the top of Brixton Hill by the telegraph for the last 10 minutes or so... guessing it's the police helicopter.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 14, 2008)

It was, bloody thing, I was shooing it back to SW9


----------



## ajdown (Jul 14, 2008)

It worked then, cos it's gone.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 22, 2008)

One over my estate at the moment.
It's drowning out Radio 4


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2008)

It was circling right over the block and making my windows rattle.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2008)

editor said:


> It was circling right over the block and making my windows rattle.


 


Smash your windows then claim damages


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2008)

It's back!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2008)

It was over Kennington Park last night for quite a while, 
About 20 minutes after three meat wagons and a police car went pelting down Brixton Road.


----------



## little edge (Jul 23, 2008)

Its SO LOUD!
seems as though they are hovering right outside my bedroom window


----------



## fjydj (Jul 25, 2008)

its just gone over my garden twice! I think its over the bottom of Brixton Hill now


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2008)

Woke me up at 4am this morning flying over the town centre 

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2008)

It's been a bit quiet lately.  Are the helicopters still grounded, and if so, for how long? 


was our one even grounded?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2008)

Thought it was actually in my living room last night.


----------



## OpalFruit (Sep 10, 2008)

It's stationary over Tulse Hill, shining a big light down - has been for about 20mins!


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 10, 2008)

There are 6 of them. Hence the big noise...


----------



## OpalFruit (Sep 10, 2008)

6? Over Tulse Hill now?

Or 6 generally, shared out to make sure that no-one feels left out...SW9 / SW2 all get equal coverage??


----------



## OpalFruit (Sep 10, 2008)

's gone now, anyway!


----------



## Dan U (Sep 10, 2008)

do the met even have 6 copters


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 11, 2008)

Dan U said:


> do the met even have 6 copters



_The unit currently operates three Eurocopter EC145 helicopters on a 24-hour basis flying an average of over 275 hours per month. These are the first aircraft of this type to be used by any UK air support unit, although they are already widely used in Europe. The Metropolitan Police Service aircraft currently have an average of 1,100 hours in each aircraft._

http://www.met.police.uk/asu/


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2008)

One is pretty busy up there right now...


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2008)

I can hear one here in SW2


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2008)

Still hovering around and a few sirens gone booting past. 

Possibly a single man seen in a park or something?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Possibly a single man seen in a park or something?



GEt THe NoNce!!!!ONE!111!1


----------



## RaverDrew2 (Sep 16, 2008)

It's back again and flying really low.  Just woke the lil un up.


----------



## RaverDrew2 (Sep 16, 2008)

And now there's a helicopter with a huge air quantas flag on the back of it flying over.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 16, 2008)

Saw that yesterday. It'll take them forever to get to Australia in a helicopter.


----------



## RaverDrew2 (Sep 17, 2008)

RaverDrew2 said:


> It's back again and flying really low.  Just woke the lil un up.



Back again, EXACTLY 24hrs later and hovering over the same spot. WTF are they doing ?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2008)

Right bloody overhead and pretty low. 

Can't see or hear anything going on outside/around either?


----------



## nick h. (Sep 19, 2008)

Fucking thing's ponceing around over Effra Rd/Brixton Hill. What a racket. PISS OFF.


----------



## rennie (Sep 19, 2008)

nick h. said:


> Fucking thing's ponceing around over Effra Rd/Brixton Hill. What a racket. PISS OFF.



In broad daylight?


----------



## nick h. (Sep 19, 2008)

And it didn't have its knickers on. 

Gone now. I think it was just window shopping in Halfords.


----------



## RaverDrew2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Woken the kids up yet again !!!


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2008)

That was a noisy one too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 22, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> this thread.
> 
> Still nothing over the skies of Herne Hill. Further bulletins as events warrant.



These 'helicopter over brixton at the moment' threads, are some of my favourite parts of Urban.


----------



## ash (Sep 22, 2008)

A really load bugger over Ferndale Rd now.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 22, 2008)

ash said:


> A really load bugger over Ferndale Rd now.



It's fucking up my TV reception in Electric Avenue right now


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 23, 2008)

nipsla said:


> It's fucking up my TV reception in Electric Avenue right now



You got rabbit ears on your tv?


----------



## billythefish (Sep 23, 2008)

It's been hovering around the top of Tulse Hill now for most of the morning... it's a blue one - it even went away to re-fuel and then came back again...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 23, 2008)

It hovers over the Tulse Hill estate so often I've stopped hearing it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm wondering how a helicopter would interfere with tv reception, more than, say, a passing car would.  I don't think the rotor blades displacing the air, have much effect on the electromagnetic waves. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## billythefish (Sep 24, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I'm wondering how a helicopter would interfere with tv reception, more than, say, a passing car would.  I don't think the rotor blades displacing the air, have much effect on the electromagnetic waves. I could be wrong, though.



I can remember concorde flying over used to freak out the TV. I wonder whether it is to do with the sound waves...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 24, 2008)

billythefish said:


> I can remember concorde flying over used to freak out the TV. I wonder whether it is to do with the sound waves...



Back on, er, Sept 11, we had fighters going overhead just below supersonic speed, and the CNN signal stayed nice and clear.

We have cable, though...


----------



## colacubes (Sep 24, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I'm wondering how a helicopter would interfere with tv reception, more than, say, a passing car would.  I don't think the rotor blades displacing the air, have much effect on the electromagnetic waves. I could be wrong, though.



Our reception is shite.  Crappy analogue aerial which we can't get to.  A dustbin truck or someone with a ridiculously bassy car stereo has the same effect


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 25, 2008)

nipsla said:


> Our reception is shite.  Crappy analogue aerial which we can't get to.  A dustbin truck or someone with a ridiculously bassy car stereo has the same effect



Yep, same used to happen to us when we lived a few yards away from where you are.  Dunno why it seems such a bad spot, cos the reception is perfect just round the corner, but I'd start wearing a tin-foil hat if I were you.  Just incase like.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 25, 2008)

billythefish said:


> it even went away to re-fuel and then came back again...




how do you know they were off to re-fuel?  They might have just been nipping off for their tea break


----------



## colacubes (Sep 25, 2008)

RaverDrew said:


> Yep, same used to happen to us when we lived a few yards away from where you are.  Dunno why it seems such a bad spot, cos the reception is perfect just round the corner, but I'd start wearing a tin-foil hat if I were you.  Just incase like.



Weird innit - I have no idea why it's such a bad spot .  Especially as I can see the crystal palace receiver from the front room (if I stand on the sofa and jump a bit )

Always best to be prepared though *dons bacofoil*


----------



## colacubes (Sep 25, 2008)

And it's over again


----------



## RaverDrew2 (Sep 25, 2008)

And right on cue, the chopper is back.


----------



## RaverDrew2 (Sep 25, 2008)

jinx lol


----------



## colacubes (Sep 25, 2008)

RaverDrew2 said:


> jinx lol



heh


----------



## billythefish (Sep 25, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> how do you know they were off to re-fuel?  They might have just been nipping off for their tea break


True... or maybe a wee?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 25, 2008)

billythefish said:


> True... or maybe a wee?


 

They'd be able to do that on the job, just need to lean out a bit


----------



## Bonfirelight (Sep 25, 2008)

Not until Razorlight are back there


----------



## Bonfirelight (Sep 25, 2008)

oops. i though i was at the end of the thread but it was only the end of page 1. 

how embarassing.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2008)

billythefish said:


> True... or maybe a wee?



I think they piss in a plastic bottle.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 26, 2008)

And it's over again FFS


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2008)

Haven't heard the copter out over the posh part of Brixton here for ages. All the crime must be solved, up in these parts, nowadays. I put it down to my calming influence on the street.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2008)

Busy night


----------



## clandestino (Oct 1, 2008)

It's been hovering over our bit of Brixton Hill for twenty minutes now.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 1, 2008)

I totally love this thread. I hope it gets archived at some point.


----------



## whitedove (Oct 2, 2008)

*stabbing ?? shooting ??? brixton hill*

first bus stop past olive morris house was taped off.
and there was loads of blood all over the pavement...looked horrific !!!

anyone know what happened ???


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 3, 2008)

Someone got shot at Oakridge Mall yesterday. They said it was 'targetted', and 'gang related'.

When I went out to pick up my wife last night, there was yellow tape around this planter, and some boulevard trees.


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 4, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Someone got shot at Oakridge Mall yesterday. They said it was 'targetted', and 'gang related'.
> 
> When I went out to pick up my wife last night, there was yellow tape around this planter, and some boulevard trees.



Shit. Hopefully the Mounties will stick a helicopter above your house for an hour a night for the next week in case the bad guy comes back.


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 4, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Someone got shot at Oakridge Mall yesterday. They said it was 'targetted', and 'gang related'.
> 
> When I went out to pick up my wife last night, there was yellow tape around this planter, and some boulevard trees.



Shit. The Mounties will stick a helicopter above your house for an hour a night for the next week in case the bad guy comes back.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2008)

It's been a while but midnight last night the fucker was out again


----------



## teuchter (Mar 22, 2009)

It's out over Brixton hill at the moment.


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ah happy days reminds me of living in Hulme in the eighties with the locals trying to shoot the Mancunian down with fireworks


----------



## colacubes (Mar 22, 2009)

4 months since the last report.  This area is going to the dogs


----------



## ajdown (Mar 23, 2009)

I forgot about this thread; if you look in the "Brixton chitter chatter" thread I posted just yesterday evening (now) about it.


----------



## brix (Apr 4, 2009)

Helicopter hovering over the top of Brixton Hill now.  I've got a splitting headache and could do without it tbh


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2009)

There's one virtually on my roof right now. Not good for the hangover.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2009)

editor said:


> There's one virtually on my roof right now. Not good for the hangover.


 

Stick a big notice out your window telling them to piss off


----------



## ricbake (Jun 22, 2009)

Just about 2:45 this afternoon did it land in near the tube station for the "one under" - 
was stuck in the traffic on Acre Lane and it looked like it was moving south towards Brixton Hill just about the same height as the Town Hall Clock!


----------



## T & P (Jun 22, 2009)

If they sent a chopper for the one under it can only mean they were still alive, though fuck knows in which way... not nice.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 26, 2009)

Circling over Myatt's Field North Estate . . . . again


----------



## ricbake (Jun 26, 2009)

Still over Ackerman Road by Myatt's Field North Estate - getting a bit fed upwith the noise . . .


----------



## Pip (Jun 26, 2009)

There's one hovering over my end of Clapham Road too


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 9, 2009)

Just seen eight helicopters flying in formation over London.  Are we being invaded?


----------



## ricbake (Jul 9, 2009)

Could you hear "Ride of the Valkyries" playing?


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 9, 2009)

ricbake said:


> Could you hear "Ride of the Valkyries" playing?



yes I think so


----------



## Planty (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm.  That'll be from the tube station then.  It's one of their favourites.


----------



## jezabelbrixton (Jul 19, 2009)

ha...
i am new to urban 75,  love this thread.

Last year we had a helicopter come down over rushcroft, then off up to the angel town at about 3.00am on a sunday.  My bf and i sat on the roof and filmed it, it looked like a spaceship with its spot light over the brixton rooftops.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 26, 2010)

FUCK OFF HELICOPTER


----------



## editor (May 26, 2010)

Right above me now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 26, 2010)

editor said:


> Right above me now.




Sorry Ed.  The minute I posted this, it disappeared from right above me and went off in your direction


----------



## editor (May 30, 2010)

And again: Right above me now.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 1, 2010)

Nothing but,
Beautiful bird song,
Here in Central Brixton.

I'm loving it.

No sirens sounding either,
No dogs barking,
Nothing but silence,
And birdsong.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2010)

So much for listening to the sweet sounds of Couperin and the children playing outside....helicopter accompaniment


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2010)

Aye. What a racket.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> So much for listening to the sweet sounds of Couperin and the children playing outside....helicopter accompaniment




Looks like it's over the City at the moment (unless that's a different one)


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2010)

I kinda miss it a bit.
We rarely get it now we have moved.


----------



## Janh (Jun 16, 2010)

Buzz off vuvuzela!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2010)

Janh said:


> Buzz off vuvuzela!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 3, 2011)

Helicopter in action over Brixton Hill now


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

This is one of my favorite threads.


Btw: what happens if one presses the 'tweet' button at the top?


----------



## Pip (Jan 3, 2011)

Was hovering over me while I was going for a leisurely stroll on New Year's night in St Giles' Church graveyard, totally killed my vibe


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

You'd hate it at my house. We live right beside a hospital that has a helipad.


----------



## Pip (Jan 3, 2011)

Now I can hear it


----------



## Pip (Jan 3, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> You'd hate it at my house. We live right beside a hospital that has a helipad.


 
Hmm. Had kind of imagined you living in a snowy log cabin next to a lake.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Pip said:


> Now I can hear it


 
Wow, that's good hearing: I'm in Surrey, and I can't hear it...


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 3, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> You'd hate it at my house. We live right beside a hospital that has a helipad.


 
Can they send one over to Chestershire to pick up friedaweed? 


Can someone nip to NISA for me.  teuchter?   I haven't seen you this year and you need to drop off that broken present for me anyway.


----------



## Pip (Jan 3, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Wow, that's good hearing: I'm in Surrey, and I can't hear it...


 
No you're not you fibber! Unless you mean New Surrey.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Pip said:


> Hmm. Had kind of imagined you living in a snowy log cabin next to a lake.


 
I guess that's both of us wrong. I kind of imagined you living in a stone hut next to a bog, with sheep on the grass roof of the hut.


----------



## Pip (Jan 3, 2011)

Not far off.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Pip said:


> No you're not you fibber! Unless you mean New Surrey.


 
No, I just mean regular Surrey.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 3, 2011)

Ah yes the famous Surrey beaver.


----------



## Pip (Jan 3, 2011)

You gave up this for Surrey?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Ah yes the famous Surrey beaver.


----------



## Janh (Jan 3, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Btw: what happens if one presses the 'tweet' button at the top?



A cuckoo clock bursts forth from your screen, cuckoo!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Pip said:


> You gave up this for Surrey?



I'm from the prairies.


----------



## Janh (Jan 3, 2011)

that chased him away


----------



## teuchter (Jan 3, 2011)

It's suddenly gone quiet


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 3, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 
Those beavers certainly look as if they are well known to the local populace.


----------



## Pip (Jan 3, 2011)

Because it's over Stockwell, stupid


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> It's suddenly gone quiet


 
Maybe it's crashed. 

Or stalled.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe it just went to Stockwell


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2011)

Pip said:


> Because it's over Stockwell, stupid


 
It was above Holmewood Gardens about 5 mins ago...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Those beavers certainly look as if they are well known to the local populace.


 
That's a high school football game, and those are high school girls. I hope this photo isn't breaking any British laws.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 3, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> That's a high school football game, and those are high school girls. I hope this photo isn't breaking any British laws.


 
I hope it is.  You'll be extradited then you can come to offline.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Kanda said:


> It was above Holmewood Gardens about 5 mins ago...


 
Do you people keep charts?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 3, 2011)

No.  We keep a thread.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I hope it is.  You'll be extradited then you can come to offline.


 
It'll have to be a special Offline held at Dartmoor or wherever...


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Do you people keep charts?


 
I went out to look, it was also snowing, that seems to have stopped now too.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 3, 2011)

Are you sure it was snowing?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

It's next predicted to next be in your area in..............12.26 minutes.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I went out to look, it was also snowing, that seems to have stopped now too.


 
Maybe the presence of the helicopter and the snow together.....................are linked!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 3, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's next predicted to next be in your area in..............12.26 minutes.


 
The snow?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Are you sure it was snowing?


 
Definitely.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 3, 2011)

BBC weather does say light snow....

e2a but not til midday.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2011)

Was very light


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

There's snow on the ground here in Surrey. Just a light skiff, though.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 3, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> There's snow on the ground here in Surrey. Just a light skiff, though.


 
This, however, is of no interest to us.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> This, however, is of no interest to us.


 
It is, however, of intense interest to us.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

The helicopter has gone and so has the snow.

I was getting very near to putting a note up in the window telling the helicopter to fuck off.  It was practically on top of us.  I wondered if there was trouble at the Prison, but obviously not


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The helicopter has gone and so has the snow.
> 
> I was getting very near to putting a note up in the window telling the helicopter to fuck off.  It was practically on top of us.  I wondered if there was trouble at the Prison, but obviously not



Living in a city of 10 million people................aren't you kind of _used to_ things like helicopters overhead by now?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Also, a sign in the window won't be big enough to be seen. Maybe  try taking your bedsheets onto the roof of the flat, and spelling the words out in large cloth letters.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 3, 2011)

it's probably editor flying home from the latest offline.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Living in a city of 10 million people................aren't you kind of _used to_ things like helicopters overhead by now?


 
Yes, but we don't appreciate it at silly o'clock directly hovering over your head for half an hour


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but we don't appreciate it at silly o'clock directly hovering over your head for half an hour


 
Half an hour? Could that be a bit of overstatement?

For one thing, I think the physics starts to get wonky if they try to hover for that long.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 4, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Half an hour? Could that be a bit of overstatement?
> 
> For one thing, I think the physics starts to get wonky if they try to hover for that long.


They tend to alternate hovering with flying in small circles.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 4, 2011)

Was it JC3 flying over, on his secret agent mission perhaps?!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> They tend to alternate hovering with flying in small circles.


 
Actually, there was a helicopter buzzing around here last night at about 3 am. I think it was having trouble landing because of the wind or something. The bad thing is that because it's Children's Hospital, the sound of that helicopter at 3 am means that something really bad has happened to a child. That's the part that gets me about hearing the helicopter.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Was it JC3 flying over, on his secret agent mission perhaps?!


 
I don't have to go back to work till tomorrow.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 4, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I don't have to go back to work till tomorrow.


Your tomorrow is our today. 

or the other way around perhaps?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Your tomorrow is our today.
> 
> :


 
You at work then?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 4, 2011)

nope, home and red wine dude


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It was over Kennington Park last night for quite a while,
> About 20 minutes after three meat wagons and a police car went pelting down Brixton Road.


 


OpalFruit said:


> It's stationary over Tulse Hill, shining a big light down - *has been for about 20mins*!


 


billythefish said:


> It's been hovering around the top of Tulse Hill now for *most of the morning*... it's a blue one - it even went away to re-fuel and then came back again...


 


ianw said:


> It's been hovering over our bit of Brixton Hill for* twenty minutes now.*


 


Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Half an hour? Could that be a bit of overstatement?


 
Well I don't know, it just felt that long.  Maybe it was 20 minutes judging by all the other posters who have previously mentioned it hanging around for 20 minutes


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe some old lady got murdered in the street, and the helicopter was assisting in tracking down the culprit.

I'm assuming they don't hover over Brixton in the middle of the night, just to get in some extra flying practice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Maybe some old lady got murdered in the street, and the helicopter was assisting in tracking down the culprit.
> 
> I'm assuming they don't hover over Brixton in the middle of the night, just to get in some extra flying practice.


 

Yes, we all realise that, and if they help to catch criminals, I've no problem.  However, I don't imagine many old ladies are out on the streets of Brixton at 3.00am, but that's besides the point I know

It would just be nicer if they found some quieter helicopters or criminals limited their criminal activity to more reasonable hours.  Inconsiderate bastards


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2011)

How do you feel about this Johnny?

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23795005-spy-in-the-sky-to-catch-kerb-crawlers.do

Oh look, Tim Sutton's mentioned at the end


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How do you feel about this Johnny?
> 
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23795005-spy-in-the-sky-to-catch-kerb-crawlers.do
> 
> Oh look, Tim Sutton's mentioned at the end



Sounds like your police have too large a budget. Our cops just use regular surveillance units in cars to catch 'kerb crawlers'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Sounds like your police have too large a budget. Our cops just use regular surveillance units in cars to catch 'kerb crawlers'.


 
Who are your police then?

Where exactly are you?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Who are your police then?
> 
> Where exactly are you?


 
Oh, sorry: I'm in Canada. Vancouver, to be exact.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Oh, sorry: I'm in Canada. Vancouver, to be exact.




Probably much bigger and wider streets making car chases not quite as dangerous maybe?  Or you just don't waste your money


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably much bigger and wider streets making car chases not quite as dangerous maybe?  Or you just don't waste your money


 
Maybe, but we also have two - and four-lane roads just like you. Car chases are pretty dangerous here, too. I'm not sure how much something like that changes from country to country.

In fact, our cops can't conduct car chases. If the escaping driver doesnt stop, and it looks like the public will be endangered, the cops can't have one of those wild 'Cops' style chases through the streets. That's why they have the helicopters.

Our cops aren't likely to engage in multi car chases to catch a 'kerb crawler', in any event.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Maybe, but we also have two - and four-lane roads just like you. Car chases are pretty dangerous here, too. I'm not sure how much something like that changes from country to country.
> 
> In fact, our cops can't conduct car chases. If the escaping driver doesnt stop, and it looks like the public will be endangered, the cops can't have one of those wild 'Cops' style chases through the streets. That's why they have the helicopters.
> 
> Our cops aren't likely to engage in multi car chases to catch a 'kerb crawler', in any event.


 

I dunno, higher density population in London to run over maybe?  

Hang on, you just said 





> If the escaping driver doesnt stop, and it looks like the public will be endangered, the cops can't have one of those wild 'Cops' style chases through the streets. That's why they have the helicopters.



well that's what they do here   as well as directing cops on the ground to burglars hiding in gardens etc. and catching kerb crawlers


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> well that's what they do here   as well as directing cops on the ground to burglars hiding in gardens etc. and catching kerb crawlers



That's fine. Because that's what they're doing, I try not to bitch too much when they're up there doing their job.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> That's fine. Because that's what they're doing, I try not to bitch too much when they're up there doing their job.



Same as, but if they *are* after kerb crawlers, then that's an entirely different matter.


----------



## ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Yep and when they keep you awake for 45+ mins (as it seemed  last night) and with no obvious reason (i.e. nothing in the media) then circling  dealers, pimps etc is not acceptable.  If in  the future I find they have foiled  a major terrorist plot or solved a murder then I may change my mind


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2011)

I can hear a helicopter!


----------



## ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice - delivering  a terminally ill baby to hospital !!??  Good for you


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2011)

ash said:


> Nice - delivering  a terminally ill baby to hospital !!??  Good for you


 
Just passing overhead, methinks: most likely the Helijet from Victoria.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2011)

ash said:


> Yep and when they keep you awake for 45+ mins (as it seemed  last night) and with no obvious reason (i.e. nothing in the media) then circling  dealers, pimps etc is not acceptable.  If in  the future I find they have foiled  a major terrorist plot or solved a murder then I may change my mind


 
A burglar or joyrider wouldn't really make the papers though would they?


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 9, 2011)

Some serious helicopter action going on over Brockwell Park/Herne Hill. Woke up my baby boy who now can't get back to sleep.


----------



## Janh (Jan 9, 2011)

What's that? The Sunday evening rasp of the Brixton 'copter...


----------



## HerneHillBilly (Jan 9, 2011)

Very loud, every couple of minutes or so it drowns out the sound of everything in the house


----------



## colacubes (Jan 25, 2011)

It's back and been circling the town centre on and off for the last hour or so. I'm trying to get to sleep ffs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> It's back and been circling the town centre on and off for the last hour or so. I'm trying to get to sleep ffs


 

At this time?  Bit early innit


----------



## colacubes (Jan 25, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> At this time?  Bit early innit


 
It is a bit but I fancied an early night, the inconsiderate bastards


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 25, 2011)

nipsla said:


> It is a bit but I fancied an early night, the inconsiderate bastards


 

Stand there naked in the window shouting at them and hope they get embarrassed and fly away


----------



## Ol Nick (Jan 26, 2011)

This is interesting:

http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/regular_use_of_police_helicopter

You need to download the pdf to see the stats


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 26, 2011)

Ol Nick said:


> This is interesting:
> 
> http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/regular_use_of_police_helicopter
> 
> You need to download the pdf to see the stats


 
Is William Nicholson having a laugh?


----------



## fat Andy (Jan 26, 2011)

Certainly interesting. 
Your point is?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 26, 2011)

Who you talking to Andy, me or Nick?


----------



## fat Andy (Jan 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Who you talking to Andy, me or Nick?


 
Sorry, Nick - you jumped in whilst I was looking the other way!!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2011)

nipsla said:


> It's back and been circling the town centre on and off for the last hour or so. I'm trying to get to sleep ffs


 
haha


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 26, 2011)

fat Andy said:


> Sorry, Nick - you jumped in whilst I was looking the other way!!!!



Apologies


----------



## Ol Nick (Jan 26, 2011)

fat Andy said:


> Certainly interesting.
> Your point is?


 
That you can get the stats and find out how exactly long the helicopter is up for and how many flights have occurred and how many have a positive outcome. Rather than just guess like we normally do.

http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/reque...ttach/3/Easytask CW MD JUL07 to date1.xls.pdf

Is that enough of a point or do I need more of a point?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 26, 2011)

Ol Nick said:


> That you can get the stats and find out how exactly long the helicopter is up for and how many flights have occurred and how many have a positive outcome. Rather than just guess like we normally do.
> 
> http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/reque...ttach/3/Easytask CW MD JUL07 to date1.xls.pdf
> 
> Is that enough of a point or do I need more of a point?


 

Yeah, but no info about Brixton there, and furthermore, what idiot can't spell "Elephant"?


----------



## fat Andy (Jan 27, 2011)

Ol Nick said:


> That you can get the stats and find out how exactly long the helicopter is up for and how many flights have occurred and how many have a positive outcome. Rather than just guess like we normally do.
> 
> http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/reque...ttach/3/Easytask CW MD JUL07 to date1.xls.pdf
> 
> Is that enough of a point or do I need more of a point?



No quite OK. I thought that you didn't think the info was enough
I'll go back to sleep now.


----------



## ash (Feb 25, 2011)

Helicopter over Landor Rd now


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 7, 2011)

over the moorland estate for the past few minutes.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 7, 2011)

Does this thing ever actually successfully catch criminals?  It seems to go out rather a lot.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 7, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Does this thing ever actually successfully catch criminals?  It seems to go out rather a lot.


Why do you assume its a police helicopter?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Does this thing ever actually successfully catch criminals?  It seems to go out rather a lot.


 
Why don't you look at the link provided above? http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/reque...ttach/3/Easytask CW MD JUL07 to date1.xls.pdf


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 12, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Why don't you look at the link provided above? http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/reque...ttach/3/Easytask CW MD JUL07 to date1.xls.pdf


 
because they know nothing?


/walks away before the bun starts fighting


----------



## Rushy (Mar 31, 2011)

My house just started vibrating and there was a Chinook overhead.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2011)

I heard that too. Sounded well WAR!


----------



## Rushy (Mar 31, 2011)

Loads of sirens since. Related?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 31, 2011)

One overhead at the top of Tulse Hill about half an hour ago.


----------



## Janh (Mar 31, 2011)

I think alarms going off might be due to the low vibrations. I used to do the same thing on my Guzzi LeMans when it had straight-through pipes.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 1, 2011)

circling the moorlands estate for nearly the past 10 minutes


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 17, 2011)

Bloody helicopter flying quite low over Herne Hill for the last 10 minutes. Woke my baby boy up just now.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 21, 2011)

Two helicopters just went over. They looked military-ish to me.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 21, 2011)

Saw them over Streatham too


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2011)

'Copter above!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep, interrupting my Corrie viewing


----------



## Janh (Oct 24, 2011)

circling Mayall and Bob Marley Way


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks like it's over your way Editor.  Hope it stays there


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2011)

Directly above my block and not moving.


----------



## story (Oct 24, 2011)

I came on here to see this thread.

It's near me too. Or another one is, I'm away from the block.

And sirens.


----------



## story (Oct 24, 2011)

Gone now


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2011)

Off down Coldharbour Lane with cops cars following.

*enjoys relative quiet


----------



## gabi (Oct 24, 2011)

Lotsa action at the bus-stop opp the town hall where the dealers work from these days. the bus stops been totally destroyed in fact.. dunno if its related to the chopper but it was pretty low there for a while.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2011)

Was that a military chopper I just heard thundering overhead?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2011)

editor said:


> Was that a military chopper I just heard thundering overhead?



I wondered that but assumed it was the wind


----------



## colacubes (Dec 8, 2011)

editor said:


> Was that a military chopper I just heard thundering overhead?



I don't know but it was really fucking loud


----------



## Janh (Dec 8, 2011)

Santa making an early delivery.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 8, 2011)

Janh said:


> Santa making an early delivery.



Has Santa upgraded to a chinook?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 8, 2011)

editor said:


> Was that a military chopper I just heard thundering overhead?


It was. A Chinook, I went out and had a look. I remarked at the time that a member of the government had been blown well off-course.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It was. A Chinook, I went out and had a look. I remarked at the time that a member of the government had been blown well off-course.



One came right over Brixton Hill a couple of months ago and circled a few times for a good 15 minutes


----------



## Janh (Dec 8, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Has Santa upgraded to a chinook?


You can't rely on those reindeer.


----------



## klaustus (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds like the helicopter will be tweeting from the new year!

@metpoliceuk: Only flys when needed, usually to pursue criminals. Follow the helicopter on Twitter in the new year. #*askmetboss*

https://twitter.com/#!/metpoliceuk/status/148820599869939712


----------



## TruXta (Dec 20, 2011)

Only _*flys*_ when needed?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Updates from Metropolitan Police helicopters.

https://twitter.com/#!/MPSinthesky


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2012)

What's happening down there then?


----------



## story (Feb 15, 2012)

I couldn't find this thread cos Minnie_the_Minx had it!

You really must put things back where you got them from, Minnie_the_Minx, so that we can all use them, when we need to.


----------



## story (Feb 15, 2012)

No idea. Over Curry's just now, but seems to have moved on.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2012)

I got a loud earful of that one too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2012)

story said:


> I couldn't find this thread cos Minnie_the_Minx had it!
> 
> You really must put things back where you got them from, Minnie_the_Minx, so that we can all use them, when we need to.


 
Sorry, hands full of paint so I just dumped it wherever to stop it getting dirty


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

He's up there again


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He's up there again


Yeah apparently it's hovering over Steve Reed's house and 20 TSG are outside ready to nick him


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 18, 2012)

2nd lot of helicopter action tonight.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 18, 2012)

Overhead right now and has been for about 20 minutes


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 18, 2012)

It looks very high up.  And there is a spot of light hovering a little away from it.  Perhaps it is defending us from an alien invasion.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 18, 2012)

At last - can't hear the helicopters here anymore (police sirens in the distance though), so I might as well go to bed before they come back.  Night all.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 18, 2012)

Woke me up last night at 12.30. I was not impressed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

I can hear it but I can't see it


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 3, 2012)

Over the top of Leander Rd/Elm Park I think.

Edit: Gone.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

Finally


----------



## Greebo (Mar 3, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Over the top of Leander Rd/Elm Park I think.
> 
> Edit: Gone.....


They were over the St Martins library area too at that time.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

One over Moorlands Estate now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

Good, hopefully keeping an eye on things then


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep, it's looking for trouble I reckon


----------



## Janh (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounding quieter than usual, have they fitted some kind of noise suppression I wonder.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 6, 2012)

Janh said:


> Sounding quieter than usual, have they fitted some kind of noise suppression I wonder.


I am probably wrong but I think 're louder when they are just hovering which it wasn't doing then, more of a loitering attitude it had.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2012)

ah, gone already


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

Right above my noggin now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2012)

Right above what could be Acre Lane now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if my eyes are deceiving me, but have the police got a new helicopter, because I can't see the yellow markings on it. It looks all black (maybe dark blue)


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

Hovering right now.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah it woke me & Ms Hatter up last night about 1 / 1.30am....sounded really low. I've noticed it a lot over the past week or so, mostly in the afternoon/evening though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 2, 2012)

Woken up at (I think) about 3am by a helicopter. Got back to sleep only to be woken by it some time later and not able to get back to sleep. It was quite high up and circling about noisily, as they do. Feeling quite tired and grumpy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2012)

Been hovering over the Hill for a while


----------



## coconino (Aug 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Been hovering over the Hill for a while


There was a fire off St Matthews Road, at Crownstone Court. Looks like arson, a motorbike set on fire beside the block and the fire spread to ground floor flat. Someone tweeted that there were five fires set in Brixton overnight. At one point police seemed to be looking at a wall some way away from where the fire started, I got the impression they were talking about someone or something going over the wall.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2012)

02.54 Over Brixton assisting with a search for suspect starting fires around the area. -- MPS Helicopter (@MPSinthesky)


----------



## ajdown (Aug 12, 2012)

Where were the other fires to?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2012)

ajdown said:
			
		

> Where were the other fires to?



I dunno, go have a look


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 13, 2012)

helicopter.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> helicopter.


 
I know, couldn't figure out where it was though

Hope it's not the firestarter again


----------



## Kanda (Sep 7, 2012)

Dunno if this has been posted yet but MPS Helicopter has a twitter feed: https://twitter.com/MPSinthesky

Some great shots of London in the feed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 7, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Dunno if this has been posted yet but MPS Helicopter has a twitter feed: https://twitter.com/MPSinthesky
> 
> Some great shots of London in the feed.


 
I've been following that for months and have never seen it tweet when it's in Brixton right above my head


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 8, 2012)

One been hovering over what looks like Shakespeare Road/ Loughborough Junction/ Coldharbour Lane area for bloody ages.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> One been hovering over what looks like Shakespeare Road/ Loughborough Junction/ Coldharbour Lane area for bloody ages.


There's a big fire towards Peckham (see other thread)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 8, 2012)

Nah, this one's much closer than that...I was alerted to it by the noise from my house.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Nah, this one's much closer than that...I was alerted to it by the noise from my house.


No - it was the same one - I could see it from my window. It was right above the estate but looking at the fire.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 8, 2012)

Fair dos. You have a high vantage point, I just stand at ground level craning my neck


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2012)

It was there for ruddy ages and I only noticed the fire when I got up to shake my fist at the skies.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2012)

Right above Moorland Estate now.


----------



## Winot (Sep 29, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Dunno if this has been posted yet but MPS Helicopter has a twitter feed: https://twitter.com/MPSinthesky
> 
> Some great shots of London in the feed.



I'm with Minnie - followed this for a while and bugger all about Brixton (inc. extremely loud hovering RIGHT NOW).


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 29, 2012)

leaving now, noisy fooker


----------



## Greebo (Sep 29, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> leaving now, noisy fooker


Heard it too - just what I didn't bloody need!


----------



## ricbake (Sep 30, 2012)

There was a helicopter landing in Ruskin Park yesterday lunchtime, it didn't appear to be the London HEMS one. Here's a pic taken from the roof of Blue Star House - https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/xOjZynMv_9pnockD34eNsdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink 

I've been stalking the Police helicopter twitter feed @MPSinthesky - they were looking for "vunerable missing persons in Brockwell Park at 04:20 this morning.

I've collated the photos they have put out on twitter into an album on google here -  https://picasaweb.google.com/113621438624453562389/MPSPhotos?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## ajdown (Oct 7, 2012)

Been hovering round the top of Brixton Hill for about 20 minutes now, starting to get a little annoying now.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Summat's been circling around Brixton - maybe around the rec / market area - for a while now nothing on the twitter feeds for MPS or Air Ambulance but then if it is either of them I forgive them for concentrating on the job in hand rather than playing on their mobiles...


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 7, 2012)

Someone assaulted/stabbed outside the shops at the bottom of Tulse Hill. 

Lots of police and the helicopter.


----------



## Not a Pleb (Oct 7, 2012)

The Brixton Blog is saying that the heliciopter was for a police officer who has been hit by a car.

http://www.brixtonblog.com/police-officer-hit-by-car-in-brailsford-road-brixton/7298


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 7, 2012)

That would explain why there were some many police officers in attendance.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2012)

ricbake said:


> There was a helicopter landing in Ruskin Park yesterday lunchtime, it didn't appear to be the London HEMS one. Here's a pic taken from the roof of Blue Star House - https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/xOjZynMv_9pnockD34eNsdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


 
Air ambulances from other services land to take patients to KCH very regularly. It is rare that HEMS lands there as it normally lands on the roof of the Royal London Hosp.


----------



## ricbake (Nov 20, 2012)

http://ovallabour.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/message-from-kia-oval-on-helicopters-in.html Came across this via Twitter

A Film Company are using the Oval as a Heliport this weekend including a take off at 7am Sunday morning!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2013)

Nuff 'copter flapping whizzing going on right now.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Been circling overhead for about 10mins, can't see if it's the police one.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2013)

Another Moorlands hoverer!


----------



## Rushy (Mar 6, 2013)

It's been around the bottom of The Hill too.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 6, 2013)

Overhead now and circling


----------



## Rushy (Mar 6, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Overhead now and circling


My windows are vibrating.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2013)

Helicopter/sirens in full effect.​


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 14, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Been circling overhead for about 10mins, can't see if it's the police one.


fire a flare out the window and you'll soon find out.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

Seems to be a particularly frantic 'copter out there at the moment.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 21, 2013)

Its been over Loughborough for some time.  Hope its not another gang incident.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 21, 2013)

Maybe something to do with this:

http://twitpic.com/cd5was


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Its been over Loughborough for some time. Hope its not another gang incident.


 
Yeah, I heard that above the drilling over the road and the horn happy twat outside


----------



## shygirl (Mar 21, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Maybe something to do with this:
> 
> http://twitpic.com/cd5was


Oh, attempted robbery.  Every time I cycle past one of those vans in Brixton, I think to myself, pls, not here, not now!  A friend just called to say there a lots of armed response teams driving around the place, I wonder if its in response to this incident?   He saw a car being stopped by armed police, a youngish man and a woman in her 50's emerged from the car and were searched and placed in the police van.  They'd better not be on a fucking fishing exercise.


----------



## story (Apr 9, 2013)

Helicopters....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

I hear it in the distance


----------



## story (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm indoors near The Academy: they sound very close.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 9, 2013)

just passed over st matthew's


----------



## story (Apr 9, 2013)

Shall we go outdoors and find out, or sit here and wait to find out?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

How many are there?


----------



## story (Apr 9, 2013)

I can hear two, I think.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

story said:


> I can hear two, I think.


 
Must be a quiet night for them if they can afford to send two of them.  Maybe they're hoping the noise will send everyone home


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Just looked out the window.  There's only one


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

I can hear one or two going over and just heard 2 car alarms go off.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I can hear one or two going over and just heard 2 car alarms go off.


 
There's only one, unless the other one is a stealth helicopter


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2013)

Hmm maybe it's just a sound reflection/echo type thing but it sounds like 2 in  SW9.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Hmm maybe it's just a sound reflection/echo type thing but it sounds like 2 in SW9.


 
I can see right across London


----------



## Greebo (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh FFS piss off!  Sorry, 2 helicopters circling vaguely and noisily over this bit of the hill.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2013)

One particularly noisy bugger above Moorlands Estate right now.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 15, 2013)

Stupidly noisy. Sod off.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 15, 2013)

A lot more chopper action over the weekend than before.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Apr 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A lot more chopper action over the weekend than before.


 This thread is about helicopters, not what you did at the weekend!


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

One buzzing over head right now. Shurrup!


----------



## lefteri (Apr 25, 2013)

yeah all over the bottom of tulse hill at the moment


----------



## ricbake (Apr 25, 2013)

Suspicious suspects !!! 
TWITTER
*MPS Helicopters* ‏@*MPSinthesky*  9m
21:50 in the SW2 area assisting looking for Suspects involved in suspicious circumstances.

* *


*Sarah Corlett* ‏@*brixtonbarb*  13m
affic ovAir trer Brixton not 'arf disrupting the tv signal this evening. What has the #*Brixton* helicopter got its eye on?


----------



## nagapie (Apr 25, 2013)

The other night the helicopter was over our area for ages, it woke my son up at 2am and I ended up having to go and sleep in his bed with him 'til he fell back asleep

Tonight I heard it about half an hour ago, it better fuck off once I've gone to sleep.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 25, 2013)

it was buzzing over the bottom of Tulse Hill/Brockwell for a good while this afternoon too.


----------



## prunus (May 9, 2013)

Fuck off helicopter.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2013)

prunus said:


> Fuck off helicopter.


That bastard one kept me awake for ages. And now there's another one hovering overhead.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2013)

Was just going to post on here


----------



## colacubes (May 9, 2013)

And me


----------



## editor (May 9, 2013)

The current 'copter seems to be taking a keen interest in Moorlands Estate.


----------



## prunus (May 9, 2013)

editor said:


> That bastard one kept me awake for ages. And now there's another one hovering overhead.


 
Yes me too


----------



## nagapie (May 9, 2013)

5.30am And it didn't just piss off either.


----------



## Casaubon (May 9, 2013)

A biplane, ecorted by a helicopter, has just passed over the prison.
Anyone know what that might be about?


----------



## Frumious B. (May 10, 2013)

Was it this one?







It does joyrides over London http://www.virginexperiencedays.co.uk/de-havilland-rapide-flight-over-london


----------



## fjydj (May 10, 2013)

Casaubon said:


> A biplane, ecorted by a helicopter, has just passed over the prison.
> Anyone know what that might be about?


 
I saw them head up above Cedars Road and off over Clapham common, looked like the helicopter was filming the plane maybe.

was more like this plane:


----------



## Casaubon (May 10, 2013)

fjydj said:


> I saw them head up above Cedars Road and off over Clapham common, looked like the helicopter was filming the plane maybe.
> 
> was more like this plane:


Yeah, that's more like it.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2013)

There's been a helicopter flying around for ages. It's not doing my hangover any good, I can tell you.


----------



## Not a Vet (May 11, 2013)

According to the police twitter feed there's a person on a roof in the brockwell park area


----------



## editor (May 11, 2013)

Not a Vet said:


> According to the police twitter feed there's a person on a roof in the brockwell park area


I can see the helicopter over Brockwell park, but I can't see anyone on the roof of the three tower blocks.


----------



## EastEnder (May 11, 2013)

Not a Vet said:


> According to the police twitter feed there's a person on a roof in the brockwell park area


Probably shouting at the noisy chopper to fuck off.


----------



## pippa1 (May 11, 2013)

My thoughts exactly, ouch! I saw on twatter there's a religious demo outside Marie Stopes or something so maybe it's cos of that??


----------



## Greebo (May 17, 2013)

Circling Tulse Hill/Brockwell Park at the moment


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

Another one.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

And another.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2013)

And another. Ssscchh!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 18, 2013)

Sounded like it was about to nosedive over my flat a minute ago


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 2, 2013)

circling and hovering over the moorlands estate it seems


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 2, 2013)

According to the helicopter tweet feed, they were searching gardens for someone wanted by the police in the SW9 area


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 2, 2013)

How many Met helicopters are there? There was one over my sister's in Stoke Newington the other day. I suppose it's only 1 minute from Brixton.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 2, 2013)

They have 3 although usually only 2 are used with 1 spare


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 21, 2013)

nearly above me, looking at the moorlands methink


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2013)

Ruddy hell. I couldn't even hear my TV over the racket of the 'copter over the Moorlands Estate.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2013)

It's back and EVEN LOUDER


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 21, 2013)

That was so loud it woke me up.


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 21, 2013)

love the way they catch scumbags with infrared images.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2013)

Fucking hell. How loud is this one?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 26, 2013)

Lol that was real quick. Sounds like there is something wrong with the engine or they have turned the volume up and adjusted the tone to make it even more annoying.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 26, 2013)

I was just about to ask the same thing


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2013)

An unmarked car rocked up and a plains clothes cop jumped into William Hill.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2013)

Right above my noggin now, with lots of police sirens going off.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 6, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Right above my noggin now, with lots of police sirens going off.



It's been over Myatts Fields way on and off for hours, hovering loudly quite close too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2013)

Just gone right over my head


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2013)

Coming over again


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2013)

Persistent, isn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2013)

and again.  Fuck off helicopter.  You disturbed the peace of my lovely bath


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2013)

and again, around and around and around and afuckinground we go.  It's Sunday, take your helicopter to church.  Uh oh, here it comes again


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2013)

*



			Elizabeth Foster
		
Click to expand...

*


> ‏@*BipsiGrace*





> 1m
> Street closed off by police in #*brixton* and helicopters everywhere! Finally some drama! what's going on?



Wonder what street that is?


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2013)

Still overhead-ish


----------



## Smick (Oct 6, 2013)

Seems to be heading south now.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 6, 2013)

Something must be up? 
There isn't anything going on today in town is there?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Something must be up?
> There isn't anything going on today in town is there?



People on twitter reported sirens screaming down the Hill and through Lambert Road around 20 minutes ago, and someone has said road is blocked off.  Unfortunately they don't mention which road that is


----------



## Smick (Oct 6, 2013)

2 arrested after a car chase in sw2.

According to @mpsinthesky on twitter.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2013)

ah, update from MPSHelicopter



> 3:17 PM - 6 Oct 13 &middot; Details
> " data-you-follow="true" data-you-block="false">
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kittyP (Oct 6, 2013)

Cheers.


----------



## Localgirl (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone know why there has been a helicopter over brixton hill for the last half an hour?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2013)

Localgirl said:


> Anyone know why there has been a helicopter over brixton hill for the last half an hour?



You can follow the Met Police helicopter on twitter and it will often tell you.  It's @MPSinthesky


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2013)

One making multiple sweeps over the Moorlands Estate now.

Nothing here: https://twitter.com/MPSinthesky


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2013)

There's one loudly overhead right now.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 21, 2013)

It's circling over my home.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 21, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's circling over my home.


whatcha done?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 21, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> whatcha done?



It's my neighbours that ought to be worried.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2013)

That was a noisy bastard.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)

It's over my home right now.


----------



## moon (Feb 15, 2014)

Seeing this thread title (for the first time) made me chuckle, i love that there is a thread here dedicated to helicopters in Brixton.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2014)

This is a loud one and it keeps coming back


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 18, 2014)

Conducting a garden search for a suspect who has evaded police, it says in Twitter!

I love that Twitter account - damn!


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

Right over my ruddy block!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 21, 2014)

I think it's heading towards Penge.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This is a loud one and it keeps coming back



Just be worried if the noise stops. These helicopters doodlebugs have history.



Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think it's heading towards Penge.



And so did most doodlebugs


----------



## Rushy (Mar 10, 2014)

Helicopter has been hovering over me for about 10 minutes now. Anything happening in central Brixton?


----------



## Ninjaprints (Mar 10, 2014)

it is sat above my house right now and has been for fucking ages, no dead hookers here sarge... none at all.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

Tis a noisy one alright.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 10, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Helicopter has been hovering over me for about 10 minutes now. Anything happening in central Brixton?


Still there.


----------



## Ninjaprints (Mar 10, 2014)

some hipster probably got his beard nicked on Effra road again


----------



## Ninjaprints (Mar 10, 2014)

there go on chopper, fuck off, I am trying to watch jayce and the wheeled warriors here


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

For the sake of completeness: here's the noisy fecker.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

Ah, it's gone. Huzzah!


----------



## katie_m (Mar 10, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Still there.


Persistent bugger, wasn't it?


----------



## Ninjaprints (Mar 10, 2014)

editor you totally live on my street, same angle and everything haha


----------



## Rushy (Mar 10, 2014)

Ninjaprints said:


> it is sat above my house right now and has been for fucking ages, no dead hookers here sarge... none at all.


 A few years ago two paramedics turned up on my doorstep at 7.30am to collect the body of the stabbing victim. I told them I wasn't aware of one. They insisted that this was the right address but then left. 2 mins later a squad car skidded around the corner and the police proceeded to search my house from top to bottom. I had a lodger in the basement at the time who was a bit of a hoarder but away in the States.You should have seen their faces when they walked into his pitch black room full of junk shop furniture and bike and engine parts. I reckon they were convinced they were going to find more than one victim! Apparently a child had called form a public phone in Clapham North giving my address and saying they'd witnessed their Mum being repeatedly stabbed.


----------



## Ninjaprints (Mar 10, 2014)

you dirty dog rushy, that poor kids mum


----------



## Rushy (Mar 10, 2014)

Ninjaprints said:


> you dirty dog rushy, that poor kids mum


They never looked under the ...


----------



## Ninjaprints (Mar 10, 2014)

or in the bed by the sound of it, what where you stabbing her with?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 10, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Helicopter has been hovering over me for about 10 minutes now. Anything happening in central Brixton?



I was just out in the centre while it was hovering but nothing of any excitement that I can see in the market or the high street.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 10, 2014)

Ninjaprints said:


> or in the bed by the sound of it, what where you stabbing her with?


And you called _me _a dirty dog


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 10, 2014)

According to their twitter feed, they saw someone acting dodgy by the cash points in Brixton and directed local units to arrest someone


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2014)

Dirty great big Chinook flying around.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 12, 2014)

I was having a power nap and i thought that sounded like a military aircraft. Maybe the revolution is about to start and overlords are getting worried.


----------



## bolgerp (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello.... I'm new! Found this forum after searching "Chinook Brixton" and here we are........ yes, it was ridiculously loud. I could see it out of my bedroom window here in L Junction... looks like it was hovering over Ruskin Park... not sure why!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 12, 2014)

Picture by 
*@LewisWhyld*


----------



## shygirl (Mar 12, 2014)

There's a 'copter overhead my block on Gresham Road.  Has there been an increase in flights lately?  Does anyone know if the flights are related to actual incidents in the area or are they patrols, so to say?  Its getting on my fucking nerves.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 12, 2014)

shygirl said:


> There's a 'copter overhead my block on Gresham Road.  Has there been an increase in flights lately?  Does anyone know if the flights are related to actual incidents in the area or are they patrols, so to say?  Its getting on my fucking nerves.



I thought i could hear it again over the sound of the football. It was right over my home as well. I think it's gone now.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I thought i could hear it again over the sound of the football. It was right over my home as well. I think it's gone now.



Let's hope it won't be back!


----------



## ash (Mar 14, 2014)

Going mental over ferndale rd at the moment


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 14, 2014)

ash said:


> Going mental over ferndale rd at the moment



Circling around my home in Canterbury Crescent as well, i can hear the fucker coming back this way. A good police helicopter would have mufflers on it.


----------



## ash (Mar 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Circling around my home in Canterbury Crescent as well, i can hear the fucker coming back this way. A good police helicopter would have mufflers on it.


Good point but I suppose they have those heat detecting things you see on police, camera, action so there's no place to hide  
It's back


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2014)

Helicopter is back. The waspish black and yellow one with the loud engine, circling in a clear blue sky.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 16, 2014)

I vote for more helicopters, they scare off the burglars


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 17, 2014)

I woken at about 5am this morning by helicopter circling overhead near Railton Rd /Brockwell park - anyone else? or was it just me? who was it and what was up? Think I normally sleep through this.

I'm feeling sleep deprived as I have to get up at 6am anyway and that last hour is precious to me. My sniffles of yesterday have become a a proper nasty cold, so I'm a proper grumpty old woman now.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 17, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> I vote for more helicopters, they scare off the burglars



Why do think they scare burglars?  have burlary statistics changed in this area since the police started buzzing around?


----------



## shygirl (Mar 17, 2014)

Several of us raised it in Lambeth community police consultative group some years ago, arguing that it would be far more cost effective to have extra coppers on the streets rather than noisy, disruptive helicopters.  They seemed to back off for a while, maybe it would be worth finding out if they are routine or only in response to incidents.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 17, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Several of us raised it in Lambeth community police consultative group some years ago, arguing that it would be far more cost effective to have extra coppers on the streets rather than noisy, disruptive helicopters.  They seemed to back off for a while, maybe it would be worth finding out if they are routine or only in response to incidents.



Thanks - can waking us all up at 5am ever just be routine? I hope not....


----------



## shygirl (Mar 17, 2014)

You're right, guess I was thinking about the nightly 8 pm-ish we've been having a lot of lately.


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 18, 2014)

The 5am one a couple of days ago was a burglar. Helicopter directed a police dog unit into a garden to be introduced to the burglar. Arrested. On a personal note, it also woke up my 19th month old so it is v. annoying but they are always tasked by incidents not routine patrols


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2014)

This one's FUCKING PERSISTENT.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 20, 2014)

editor said:


> This one's FUCKING PERSISTENT.



Was fucking annoying   I was trying to concentrate on proofing a document and it was DESTROYING my concentration


----------



## Smick (Mar 27, 2014)

Flying round in circles over Tulse Hill


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 29, 2014)

Not a Vet said:


> The 5am one a couple of days ago was a burglar. Helicopter directed a police dog unit into a garden to be introduced to the burglar. Arrested. On a personal note, it also woke up my 19th month old so it is v. annoying but they are always tasked by incidents not routine patrols



Do you know where exactly? sounded like it was over my head for ages.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2014)

Grrr. There's one overhead now.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 31, 2014)

There was a lot of chopper traffic between 2 and 4 this morning at the top of Brixton Hill - tired now


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2014)

It's back again.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 31, 2014)

Pissing me right off is what it's doing


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 31, 2014)

Yep, it's circling for fifteen minutes now, i'm getting bloody annoyed with it. Shakes fist at the sky.


----------



## Tesh (Apr 2, 2014)

ITS BACK!!! PLEASE PLEASE go away! I'm at the Eurolink Business Centre and all I hear is this chopper! The ringing in my ears lasts a further 25-30 minz after its gone


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

Right above me now. Can barely here the TV news over the racket.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Right above me now. Can barely here the TV news over the racket.



My internet connection went down twice while it was over


----------



## Tesh (Apr 2, 2014)

so it could be a government chopper?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

It over my home now, very loud, possibly low flying because of the cloud. I can't see it but it's very loud.


----------



## Sao26 (Apr 7, 2014)

So has anyone found out what it is they are doing? They have just been flying around for about an hour it's 12:50am and they have just left.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 7, 2014)

Sao26 said:


> So has anyone found out what it is they are doing? They have just been flying around for about an hour it's 12:50am and they have just left.



It could be a heat seeker looking for skunk farms. The ob use that technique a lot and it has a good strike rate too!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Apr 9, 2014)

Its over Ferndale road now for the second night running


----------



## Greebo (Apr 11, 2014)

Fucking helicopter circling, roughly at the ridge of Tulse Hill, but probably nearer to Brixton Hill than Brockwell Park - get yer doughnuts and coffee elsewhere ya bastards!


----------



## Tesh (Apr 11, 2014)

Its over Eurolink Business Centre now... we are legit companies what the fudge!
No skunk farm here... yet


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2014)

gRRR!


----------



## buscador (Apr 11, 2014)

Seems to be hovering slowly along Railton Road towards Herne Hill.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 13, 2014)

It's getting a bit silly recently. It comes everyday now sometimes twice a day.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 13, 2014)

It's literally just fucked off but it sounded like there were a couple of them just now!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 13, 2014)

colacubes said:


> It's literally just fucked off but it sounded *like there were a couple of them just now!*



That's exactly what i thought.


----------



## shygirl (Apr 14, 2014)

Its such a piss-off, it was over-head (Gresham Road) last night, and twice tonight.  I fucking hate the sound of 'copters now.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

Is the sound of the Babylon Wasp replacing the Brixton Lullaby? Hearing fewer and fewer police car sirens but everyday, several times a day this beast circles like a chainsaw; it's a breach of the peace.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 20, 2014)

Last post was tuesday when i went away on holiday, only been back an hour and the fucking thing is hovvering over my home.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Last post was tuesday when i went away on holiday, only been back an hour and the fucking thing is hovvering over my home.



It was very low and loud   At least it's fucked off for now


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 21, 2014)

Just seen a military helicopter flying over Brixton. At least it didn't stop and hover. We need to get a petition up or something.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

I can hear the helicopter coming......


----------



## colacubes (Apr 24, 2014)

You and I must be just round the corner from each other as I was coming to post the same


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> You and I must be just round the corner from each other as I was coming to post the same



Don't want to tempt it back, but it flew away quick.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 2, 2014)

It's unusal for it to come in the morning.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 11, 2014)

It's just buzzed my home really loudly like it was a military aircraft, essentially it is. Now hovering at the top of Gresham Road.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

Waves at helicopter, hello not heard you for a few days; perhaps you had a maintenance holiday? Welcome back.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

This one seems particularly loud.


----------



## colacubes (May 21, 2014)

Amazingly, I can't hear it at all over here


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2014)

This one's really getting on my nerves now.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 22, 2014)

editor said:


> This one's really getting on my nerves now.



That'll be what woke me up at 1.30 then


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 22, 2014)

It was out for a good while last night.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2014)

This one's lingering for a very long time.


----------



## ash (Jul 22, 2014)

Bloody loud too !!!


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2014)

What was that one? It seemed much louder than usual.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2014)

Lurking around the Hill


----------



## technical (Jul 30, 2014)

That was a right pain the arse last night - just as I was trying to get a five year old to stay in bed at the same time as all the windows were open


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 30, 2014)

It was full on last night. Circled over the hill for a couple of hours. We couldn't sit in the garden as it was so loud and low


----------



## teuchter (Oct 9, 2014)

Giant double-rotor thing circling over Loughborough Junction just now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Giant double-rotor thing circling over Loughborough Junction just now.




How can you not recognise that as a Chinook?!


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2014)

I heard that bastard. Set my windows a-rattling.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, i can hear it circling but it's not yet got annoying .


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

Proper copper chopper action this morning around Tulse Hill Station. Circled for 1/2 hour then spent 20mins hovering above rear of the station...west norwood side...just flew off...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2015)

It's up again but it felt like a flyby.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 27, 2015)

Yeah, it's hovering; I can see it from my living room window. Sounds like a cheap lawn mower at the moment.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2015)

It was above my house for fucking ages


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 27, 2015)

It's been circling for at least half an hour.


----------



## kalibuzz (May 27, 2015)

Yes about 45 min over Cowley/ Myatt's Fields


----------



## BoxRoom (May 27, 2015)

Am right by Myatt's Fields Park. It's getting right on my tits now.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 28, 2015)

Woke up this morning and it was gone.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2015)

Here's what it was about: 
Brixton helicopters, fire engines and police assist a girl stuck in a tree


----------



## se5 (Jun 12, 2015)

Anyone else woken at 1am-ish by loud Police helicopter over Loughborough Junction/ Camberwell area? It seemed to be circling for about an hour


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 12, 2015)

se5 said:


> Anyone else woken at 1am-ish by loud Police helicopter over Loughborough Junction/ Camberwell area? It seemed to be circling for about an hour



Yes, Central Brixton, I was woken. 
I went to blame my new cuntish neighbours £230,000 new buyers, just £5,000 below the cunt who had no right to tenancy let alone a RTB.
I'm going to leave it there. It's not right and it's not fair and when they fuck with you feel walking away.................... 


Just walk away...............


----------



## Jangleballix (Jun 13, 2015)

se5 said:


> Anyone else woken at 1am-ish by loud Police helicopter over Loughborough Junction/ Camberwell area? It seemed to be circling for about an hour


Difficult to see but it seemed to me to be a Chinook military helicopter. Hung about till 2AM.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 13, 2015)

I got taught a lesson here that I cannot afford.
You can't not be concerned about the money.
If a Tory paid for the printing that is ok.


----------



## prunus (Jun 23, 2015)

Got one over Loughborough junction now


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 2, 2015)

I know Brixton Splash is on - but why is that fucking helicopter circling over my head?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 2, 2015)

Sounds like there's 2 now - or is that just an echo? Heard sirens a few minutes ago.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 23, 2017)

Apparently there are helicopters over Brixton and Stockwell and Stockwell Road is closed off.

Is it kicking off down there?

Who was on at the Academy?


----------



## pesh (Apr 23, 2017)

Alkaline. and yes, it would seem so.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 23, 2017)

Blimey!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm seeing some stuff about the Alkaline show being cancelled....


----------



## Winot (Jan 12, 2018)

Fucking loud circling fucker.


----------



## technical (Jan 12, 2018)

It’s back!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 12, 2018)

Over SE27 now


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 20, 2018)

Low and loud over sw9


----------



## colacubes (Feb 20, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Low and loud over sw9



It’s been loud over SE27 as well. Facebook tells me it’s looking for a missing little boy


----------



## 2hats (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2018)

2hats said:


> View attachment 127949


What site is that from?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 20, 2018)

Having moved back to Glasgow I don't miss that fucking helicopter.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 21, 2018)

editor said:


> What site is that from?


That particular plot was a private data feed. Out near Mitcham nudging towards Croydon now.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 22, 2018)

Sounds like it's been trying to land on my roof for about half an hour....


----------



## ash (Mar 22, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Sounds like it's been trying to land on my roof for about half an hour....


Seems to be circling Acre lane and end of Ferndale


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 27, 2018)

Just had the clip clop of the police horses past my flat. I just think of this thread every time now they do so. Not missing that fucking helicopter. no no no.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 27, 2018)

Saw a helicopter come over somewhere between Camberwell / Peckham a couple of hours ago, with what seemed to be some kind of cargo suspended from it, unless I was seeing things.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

Well noisy one hovering over the Moorlands estate right now.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

Nothing here: NPAS London (@NPASLondon) | Twitter


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

It feels that this one is going to take the roof of my flat!


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 29, 2018)

Yesterday afternoon they were going round and round really low over Brixton Hill and Upper Tulse Hill for about half an hour. We were in the garden and couldn’t hear anything but whoop whoop whoop


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 7, 2018)

Its nearly quarter to 1 in the morning! I'm trying to sleep! Why are you flying over me head?
Combined with the fucking yout in my street who have no volume control


----------



## lefteri (Jul 21, 2018)

Fucksake - half an hour already over Myatts fields south


----------



## ricbake (Jul 21, 2018)

lefteri said:


> Fucksake - half an hour already over Myatts fields south


And Myatts Field north - hasn't been this close and continuous for a long while


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jul 21, 2018)

Think  big party along Lilford Rd, saw lots of people earlier. 

Hope everyone gets home safe.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

Its going away now. 

No it's coming back.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

Sounds like it's over Loughborough estate.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jul 21, 2018)

Harry Caddick? People ran down Lilford Rd towards  CHL


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

So its party that's got out of hand?


----------



## lefteri (Jul 21, 2018)

Finally gone, almost an hour of that shit, might be able to sleep now


----------



## lefteri (Jul 21, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> So its party that's got out of hand?


Seems a hell of a response for a party


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 21, 2018)

i used to hate the incessant fucking helicopters when i lived at Myatt's Field


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jul 21, 2018)

Yep. All quiet now too


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 28, 2018)

Helicopter back over my area. Loughborough Junction.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 28, 2018)

Oh dear sounds like another evening of the helicopter.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2018)

This one has been overhead for fucking ages.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2018)

Right over Moorlands now.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 28, 2018)

editor said:


> This one has been overhead for fucking ages.



Seems to have moved near to me. Getting to be regular occurrence.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 28, 2018)

It gone.


----------



## beckash (Aug 7, 2018)

What we reckon now? Prison? Seems to be near there.


----------



## Smick (Mar 24, 2020)

Lots of buzzing round Tulse Hill this past hour. I looked up their twitter feed but nothing was there. 

They have said that they were at Brockwell on Saturday though.


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2020)

Both Friday and Saturday mid-afternoon I saw a police chopper flying relatively low in wide circles around Tulse Hill for a few minutes. Given the good weather and the fact that it wasn’t hovering around a small specific area, which is what they do if they’re attending an incident, leads me to believe they were on the lookout for garden parties/ BBQs.


----------



## lefteri (Jun 25, 2020)

9 hours of intermittent helicopter noise pollution and counting


----------



## ash (Jun 25, 2020)

lefteri said:


> 9 hours of intermittent helicopter noise pollution and counting


 I saw something on social media about a mass street party at Myatts Fields not sure if that’s what it is


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jun 25, 2020)

ash said:


> I saw something on social media about a mass street party at Myatts Fields not sure if that’s what it is


saw this last night and it’s been on BBC news and is on Mail website this morning complete with rumoured ‘stabbings, shootings’ etc although no facts have been confirmed so not posting link here.


----------



## lefteri (Jun 25, 2020)

Cold Harbour said:


> saw this last night and it’s been on BBC news and is on Mail website this morning complete with rumoured ‘stabbings, shootings’ etc although no facts have been confirmed so not posting link here.



it was in angell town, i’m in myatts field - all over the news now, i looked at u75 at 2 o’clock this morning trying to find the source but didn’t find anything - surprising that a mini riot could take place in brixton without comment on here!


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 25, 2020)

Brixton street party: Met Police officers injured in violence
					

Twenty-two police officers were hurt as they broke up an "unlicensed music event" in Brixton.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## lefteri (Jun 25, 2020)

ash said:


> I saw something on social media about a mass street party at Myatts Fields not sure if that’s what it is


angell town apparently, not sure where exactly


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jun 25, 2020)

lefteri said:


> it was in angell town, i’m in myatts field - all over the news now, i looked at u75 at 2 o’clock this morning trying to find the source but didn’t find anything - surprising that a mini riot could take place in brixton without comment on here!


There are some grim vids on Twitter: if you look at the @London999feed, it’s a pretty unpleasant ambulance chasing account though.


----------



## ash (Jul 25, 2020)

It’s been circling for hours tonight


----------



## ash (Jul 25, 2020)

Good times to hear it back after lockdown.  !! 🤣


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 25, 2020)

It’s a man on the roof of bedwell house close to the little Tesco garage on Brixton Road.


----------



## gosub (Jul 25, 2020)

Is the situation still fuild? 

tbf It does strike me as an excessive response to a potential littering offence. Bloody thought police


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 25, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> It’s a man on the roof of bedwell house close to the little Tesco garage on Brixton Road.
> View attachment 223553



I not sure shouting over the noise of a fucking helicopter is going to help negotiations.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2020)

There's another one buzzing overhead now.


----------



## Metroman (Aug 4, 2020)

Above Brockwell park..


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 4, 2020)

Gone now.
Wasn't such a hardship, was it?


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2020)

Lorra lorra chopper action in the last hour or so....


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Lorra lorra chopper action in the last hour or so....


went on for 90mins, loads of police around too when i crossed south London later.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Sep 7, 2020)

Full hover over LJ for a while now,  strange time of day for it.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Sep 15, 2020)

Lots of helicopter the last few hours in Myatt's. something up?


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 24, 2020)

Myatt's area again right now. What's going on? Hope this doesn't hinder Santa.


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 2, 2021)

Chopper up over Elm park now


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Chopper up over Elm park now


It was just over Moorlands too!


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 2, 2021)

Its wandered off towards clapham now.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2021)

There's a bloody loud one thundering around the Moorlands Estate right now.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 16, 2021)

editor said:


> There's a bloody loud one thundering around the Moorlands Estate right now.


There were two at one point.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2021)

Extra extended helicopter action still taking place over Moorlands/Railton Road.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 20, 2021)

That copter means business.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jun 2, 2021)

Up over Tulse Hill and Brockwell park atm


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Up over Tulse Hill and Brockwell park atm


There was a stabbing there yesterday (see Brockwell Park thread).

Chooper's back right now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2021)

I can hear it and a few sirens


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2021)

Air ambulance - looks like it's landed in Max Roach Park


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 5, 2021)

Heard it come over but I thought it flew by, the pic shown looks like it’s by Slade Gardens


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2021)

Yeah it's in max riach


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Jun 6, 2021)

Police helicopter all over myatts this evening


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2021)

Back again tonight


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 13, 2021)

editor said:


> Back again tonight


We heard gunfire in the small hours. 
And there was a lot of police presence around the Wyck Garden arches.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 13, 2021)

editor said:


> Back again tonight


Brixton shooting: Live updates after 6 people shot and one man stabbed in Brixton​The man who was stabbed is fighting for his life in hospital










						Live updates after 6 people shot and man stabbed in Brixton
					

The man who was stabbed is fighting for his life in hospital




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 14, 2021)

Sounds like there is one over either Brockwell Park or Tulse Hill (I am not near a window so can't look out to be sure).


----------



## ash (Jun 27, 2021)

Lots of helicopter action and sirens around Ferndale this evening.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 27, 2021)

ash said:


> Lots of helicopter action and sirens around Ferndale this evening.



Ahh, just came on to see. They must be swinging over Tulse Hill


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 27, 2021)

Huge #LTN ruccas along Brixton Road kicked off : - #LTNFerndale been dissing #OvalTriangle over who has the nicest West Country second homes.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 9, 2021)

One over Tulse Hill/Brockwell. I think it may be above Tulse Hill Estate


----------



## Jesterburger (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes it was over the TH estate for quite some time, it's now just headed over to the west


----------



## Rushy (Jul 9, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> One over Tulse Hill/Brockwell. I think it may be above Tulse Hill Estate


Was hanging about over St Matthews Estate for a while.


----------



## ash (Jul 10, 2021)

Circling central Brixton then went down.  Think this was HEMS hope it’s not another stabbing.


----------



## ash (Jul 10, 2021)

Can now hear sirens so it doesn’t sound good 😞


----------



## Loose meat (Jul 14, 2021)

Orange helicopter just landed somewhere  near Jamm. Logically it might be Eythorne Park but looked closer to the Brixton Rr/Loughborough Rd junction. Pretty smart how the pilot picked his spot and went for it.

Two or more sirens followed.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 14, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Orange helicopter just landed somewhere  near Jamm. Logically it might be Eythorne Park but looked closer to the Brixton Rr/Loughborough Rd junction. Pretty smart how the pilot picked his spot and went for it.
> 
> Two or more sirens followed



air ambulance in slade gardens, no further details.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 14, 2021)

Loose meat 

details emerging...









						Live updates as 2 women rushed to hospital after car crashes into pedestrian
					

No arrests have been made




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2021)

Air ambulance just landed somewhere around Max Roach Park (I'm guessing). I really hope that it's not another stabbing.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jul 21, 2021)

Man dies following stabbing in Brixton
					

An investigation is underway after a man died following a stabbing in Brixton.




					news.met.police.uk


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2021)

One hovering over Moorlands Estate now.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2021)

There's one right above Coldharbour Lane now. And it's blinking loud.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 14, 2021)

Now


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 14, 2021)

It's blooming loud innit. Moped chase or something?


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (May 7, 2022)

Argh!!! Its circling around angell town. When will it end.


----------



## Winot (May 8, 2022)

Torpid Scorpion said:


> Argh!!! Its circling around angell town. When will it end.


Linked to this I assume (thankfully they’ve been found):









						Police say six-year-old twins reported missing from Lambeth have been found
					

The twins, Emmanuel and Emmanuella, had been playing in the front garden of their home in Cowley Road, in Lambeth, at 6pm on Saturday before concerns for their welfare were raised. Several hours later police said the children had been found.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Mr paulee (May 8, 2022)

Winot said:


> Linked to this I assume (thankfully they’ve been found):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link 
makes a mockery of the individuals and their whining.
Good job it isn't anyone they care about.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (May 9, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Thanks for the link
> makes a mockery of the individuals and their whining.
> Good job it isn't anyone they care about.



wel ‘mr paulee’, its great they got the kids but do you think it was the helicopters that found them in the neighbour’s house?

What is is about you that makes you be an asshole to everyone on this BBS? No, dont answer; I’m blocking you, having seen enough.


----------



## Mr paulee (May 9, 2022)

Pointing out that the police using all the assets at their disposal to help in the search for two youngsters that'd gone missing, takes priority over a little bit of inconvenience.
That's all.


----------



## BusLanes (May 9, 2022)

Turns out someone's just been charged with abduction over that


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

Helicopter been hovering about at the top of Brixton Hill for about 20 minutes, bit further up than the Telegraph. Somewhere near New Park Road.

Seems to be moving further towards Streatham.


----------



## technical (Sep 5, 2022)

Seems to me to be over High Trees estate - but it’s really high


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

technical said:


> Seems to me to be over High Trees estate - but it’s really high



High Trees over on Effra Road?

Im not there, I’m over here on the Hill.

This one isn’t high up, pretty low.



So two helicopters?


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

This one is pretty much standing over the Hand in Hand and thereabouts.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 5, 2022)

story said:


> This one is pretty much standing over the Hand in Hand and thereabouts.


When will the cost/annoyance factor send it  back to base


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> When will the cost/annoyance factor send it  back to base



Innit,

I‘m coping with the annoyance by posting on this thread.


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

Gone!


I can still hear it but it seems to be much further away.


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

Nope. Spoke too soon….


----------



## nagapie (Sep 5, 2022)

It sounded like it was over High Trees for ages but apparently it's the New Park Road area and someone may have been shot. At least that's what FB is saying so still to be confirmed.


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

nagapie said:


> It sounded like it was over High Trees for ages but apparently it's the New Park Road area and someone may have been shot. At least that's what FB is saying so still to be confirmed.



Definitely over NPR.


----------



## 2hats (Sep 5, 2022)

Wisely departed NNE ahead of the arrival of a broken squall line with associated vertical wind shear, instability and electrical activity. Probably also returning to base to refuel anyway.


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

2hats said:


> Wisely departed NNE ahead of the arrival of a broken squall line with associated vertical wind shear, instability and electrical activity. Probably also returning to base to refuel anyway.



Yes. Big thunder and lightening and rains almost immediately followed its departure.


----------



## technical (Sep 6, 2022)

Guess there may have been 2. The one I could see from our front window was over High Trees/Tulse Hill area as that’s the direction our gaff faces


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2022)

I certainly thought it sounded like 2 at some point.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 6, 2022)

Was a police shooting apparently Streatham Hill: Man shot dead by armed police


----------



## story (Sep 6, 2022)

Well that’s proper shit.

But it doesn’t seem quite right.

Kirkstall Gardens isn’t far from me but the helicopter definitely wasn’t over there. I’m inside the South Circular and KG is outside the SC. The helicopter was standing overhead inside the SC for sure. And there was no floodlights coming from the copter. If they were pinning down a suspect they’d be using their spotlights wouldn’t they?

Thank you for posting the article DJWrongspeed .

Maybe the helicopter(s) were seeking who/whatever had precipitated the car chase and cop kill rather than dealing with that stand off.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 6, 2022)

Felt pretty loud over Brixton Hill/Rush Common/Jebb AVE area when I was walking home.


----------



## story (Sep 6, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Felt pretty loud over Brixton Hill/Rush Common/Jebb AVE area when I was walking home.



Yeah, it seemed to start there and then become stationary closer to the Hand for a good while.


----------



## story (Sep 6, 2022)

Mirror report here.

Unarmed man shot through the windscreen. His all edged associtation with the 67 would explain why the helicopter was overhead here on NPR.











						Man who died after being shot by police was about to become a dad for first time
					

Chris Kaba was shot dead in his car by police on Monday night and now his grieving friends and family have revealed he was about to become a dad for the first time




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## story (Sep 6, 2022)

More here from an indie YouTube channel





This is now spread across three threads. 
Streatham Hill
Brixton Helicopter
Filth by Name


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2022)

story said:


> More here from an indie YouTube channel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what we want is
one thread to rule them all
one thread to bind them
one thread to bring them all
and in uk p&p bind them
in the land of urban, where the posters ply


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

Persistent 'copter over Brixton North. No further details avalaible.

Edit: Making a swirly patten across South London: 





						ADS-B Exchange - tracking thousands of aircraft
					

ADS-B Exchange - tracking aircraft using tar1090




					globe.adsbexchange.com


----------



## Winot (Oct 12, 2022)

Hovering (stationary) over Stockwell for last half hour


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 12, 2022)

Winot said:


> Hovering (stationary) over Stockwell for last half hour


Can hear it.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 12, 2022)

Looks like it's pretty much over Clapham North tube station now.


----------



## Jesterburger (Oct 12, 2022)

ADS-B Exchange - track aircraft live - it's focussing on the area around atherfold / mayflower / clapham road


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 12, 2022)

Its been over my flat all day....unusual for it to be over the same area for so long


----------



## pesh (Oct 12, 2022)

Spent about an hour over Clapham / Wandsworth Road area, has now moved onto Balham.


----------



## Winot (Oct 12, 2022)

Hargwyne St apparently.


----------

